# [SOLVED] Dream Studio vs Ubuntu Studio



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

So it's good for me if I get all those creative suits preinstalled in Linux ^^
So Dream studio is better or Ubuntu Studio?



p.s.: both of them contains ardour..but in ardour's website they are asking money to download... otherwise no help or support   :facepalm:


----------



## SteveThePirate (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Dream Studio vs Ubuntu Studio*

Never tried them but I might be tempted to try one of them for music recording soon. Why don't you try both out and maybe write a review for them? :grin:


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Dream Studio vs Ubuntu Studio*

Good idea ^^ Downlaoding phase 1: Ubuntu Studio \m/


----------



## SteveThePirate (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Dream Studio vs Ubuntu Studio*

Lol @ Downloading Phase 1, i like it :grin:


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Dream Studio vs Ubuntu Studio*

lol :grin:


----------

